# Kings



## Bucky T (Jul 28, 2015)

Got down to Mex Beach on Sunday. Got the boat situated and my buddy and I took our sons out on their first King trip. 

My son  is on the right and my buddies son is on the left. Six and seven years old. We brought 4 home and a fantastic time!  We had a double hook up smack in the middle of 6 other boats! Little chaotic, but I told my son to take the wheel and hold the course!  Lol!  He did and got us out of the fray!  We landed both fish!

Here are the boys showing the catch off.


----------



## Joel (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice fish and some fine young men you got there.  I'll be heading that way in October to do a little fishing myself with my sons.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice!!! 
What did you catch them on?


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 28, 2015)

Trolling with planer rigs threaded with cigar minnows.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

Awesome day, I know the boys had a blast !!


----------



## Redman54 (Jul 29, 2015)

That's awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jul 29, 2015)

Great job Bucky T!!!!  Thats an awesome pic.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jul 30, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## T-Boy (Aug 1, 2015)

My problem with King fishing is when I get back home I find Bass fishing to be a little tame. Good job Dad doing something these young boys will remember a lifetime.


----------



## How2fish (Aug 2, 2015)

Outstanding !


----------



## Permitchaser (Aug 4, 2015)

Smokers


----------

